# Anno --> Back to the roots?



## xHaru (31. Juli 2015)

Hey, 
Ich bin seit fast erster Stunde begeisterter Anno-Fan (Ich habs schon mit 4 Jahren gespielt!) und hab mir vor kurzem mal wieder nen älteren Teil, 1404, trotz des niedrigeren Preises von 2070, gekauft, da mir das Zukunfts-Thema nicht gefällt, bzw. es mir nicht zu Anno passt. Der nächste Ableger, 2205, wird bald released und ich wollte fragen, ob es vielleicht schon Gerüchte gibt, Anno wieder in die Neuzeit, anstatt in die Zukunft, zu versetzen, da meiner Meinung nach das Futuristische nicht zu Anno passt. 

Gibt es hier User, die genau so denken?
Weiß jemand über Gerüchte oder sogar etwas Konkretes Bescheid?
Wenn ja, würde das hier in dem ersten Post (als Link auf euer Kommentar) verlinkt werden.

Und die wichtigste Frage: Was erwartet ihr euch von einem neuen Anno? Sollte es in der Neuzeit oder eher in der Zukunft, vielleicht ja sogar in der Antike spielen? 

LG, xHaru


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2015)

Na ja. Anno 2205 sagt ja schon, in welcher Zeit es spielt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dN6Krc60fZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hawkins (31. Juli 2015)

Ich war erst skeptisch 2070 gegenüber, aber jetzt ist es für mich das beste Anno. Tolle Kampagne, gute Missionen und mit dem A.R.R.C- Mod ist es gleich nochmal 30% besser 

2205 schaut ganz gut aus, aber ich würde auch lieber ein Anno haben das in der Vergangenheit spielt.


----------



## xHaru (31. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. Anno 2205 sagt ja schon, in welcher Zeit es spielt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





xHaru schrieb:


> Der nächste Ableger, 2205, wird bald released und ich wollte fragen, ob es vielleicht schon Gerüchte gibt, Anno wieder in die Neuzeit, anstatt in die Zukunft, zu versetzen[,...].


Das ist mir bewusst, siehe, was ich geschrieben habe. 

Ich wär übrigens für 5 Zivilisationsstufen, wie beim ersten Anno. Fehlt mir auch bei Anno 1404. Zusätzlich wär noch ne dritte Orientstufe ganz nett. Der DLC-Kram geht mir auch auf den Senkel und lässt mich da eher zurück schrecken. Vor allem, wenn solche DLCs dann das Spiel vereinfachen, anstatt es zu verändern, bzw. den Spielablauf etwas interessanter zu gestalten. 

Der ganze Zukunftskram erinnert mich viel zu sehr an SimCity.


----------



## In_Vain (31. Juli 2015)

Ich bin auch kein Fan vom Zukunfts-Anno. Das Problem ist halt, dass das Spielsystem (Kolonien zur Ressourcenbeschaffung) sich nicht ohne weiteres auf unsere Zeit oder die Zukunft übertragen lässt - jedenfalls nicht in dem kleinen Rahmen eines solcen Spiels.
Leider gehen aber die sinnvollen Szenarien langsam aus: Das Zeitalter der Entdeckungen ist abgegrast, da bleiben nur Remakes. Schon Anno 1404 (das mir Spaß gemacht hat) ist diesbezüglich nur noch bedingt 'historisch', d.h. die Suspension of Disbelief, auf die es ankommt, fällt mir schwerer.

Zwei mögliche Zeitrahmen würden mir noch einfallen: Kolonien der griechischen Antike (fände ich sehr spannend) und vielleicht das Wikingerzeitalter. Beides wäre aber zugegenermaßen ziemlich speziell und würde viele Anpassungen des Grundkonzepts erfordern.

Was mich nach wie vor allerdings am meisten stört, sind die quadratischen Planstädte, die immer zwangsläufig entstehen. Das hat schon bei 1404 überhaupt nicht mehr gepasst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte ja eher was in der Zeit der industriellen Revolution erwartet bzw. gewünscht. Den Bereich Antike und Co beackern doch schon andere Serien da würde ich bei Anno keinen Sinn sehen. 2070 habe ich bis zum heutigen Tag noch nicht angefasst und bei 2205 bin ich auch noch skeptisch wobei das Szenario einen gewissen Reiz bietet.


----------



## xHaru (31. Juli 2015)

Eventuell wär ja sowas in Richtung 1800 mit einer riesigen Auswahl an Gebäuden, Zivilisationsstufen und Waren ne gute Wahl. Allerdings sollte es nur ein "anderes" Volk geben, ansonsten würd es zu komplex werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2015)

Ich persönlich glaube aber eher nicht das der Wunsch in Erfüllung geht wenn man die Entwicklung anderer Spielserien betrachtet


----------



## xHaru (31. Juli 2015)

Ubisoft ist EA von vor 2 Jahren, versuchen anscheinend, alles kaputt zu machen. 
Man sollte mal wieder auf die Hardcore-Fans hören und sich selber treu bleiben. Futuristischer Kram gehört eher in die 80er. Klar, cool ist es zwar, allerdings kann man es auch übertreiben, was momentan leider passiert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2015)

Meinetwegen können die ja Cpt. Future an Bord holen aber dafür im Wechsel die klassische Linie bedienen. Selbst wenn die den Aufwand scheuen hätte es ja auch noch die Möglichkeit gegeben für die Liebhaber ein paar Erweiterungen anzubieten


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2015)

Erst mal abwarten, wie das neue Konzept ankommt.
Immerhin haben sie so viel am Gameplay geändert, dass man erst mal Mühe haben wird, es als Anno zu erkennen.

Danach wieder zurück ins Mittelalter zu gehen, halte ich für nicht mehr logisch.
einmal in der Zukunft, immer in der Zukunft. Oder die Spielserie beenden.
Oder sie machen ein Reboot. Wer weiß.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Juli 2015)

xHaru schrieb:


> Ubisoft ist EA von vor 2 Jahren, versuchen anscheinend, alles kaputt zu machen.
> Man sollte mal wieder auf die Hardcore-Fans hören und sich selber treu bleiben. Futuristischer Kram gehört eher in die 80er. Klar, cool ist es zwar, allerdings kann man es auch übertreiben, was momentan leider passiert.



Naja, die Ansicht teile ich nicht. Ich finde schon das ein gut umgesetztes Zukunftssetting auch zu Anno passt, allerdings ist das was man bei Anno 2070 abgeliefert hat und was man jetzt bei 2205 abliefern wird meiner Meinung nach leider alles andere als gut gelungen. Ich meine, mir erschließt sich nicht so ganz was 2205 noch recht mit Anno zu tun hat? KI-Gegner fallen weg, Inseln werden mit Brücken verbunden, Militär fällt flach, eigentlich wird Anno damit irgendwie zu einem Aufbauspiel mit Warenproduktion, mit dem alten Leitspruch von Anno 1602: "Erkunden, Erbauen, Erobern" hat das leider kaum noch was zu tun.

Prinzipiell mag ich persöhnlich aber auch Anno zwischen 1602 und 1404 am liebsten und hätte dort auch am ehsten gerne einen neuen Teil gesehen, mit erweiterter Orientfraktion, dem gleichen Militärsystem wie bei Anno 1404, mehr Zierelementen( die man nicht erst freischalten muss), Versorgungsgebäuden (Kräuterkundler, Wirtshäuser, usw.) die weniger Platz wegnehmen und sich in Wohnhäuserreihen integrieren lassen, Eingeborene, wie bei Anno 1602 und 1503, die Inseln bewohnen und dort produzierbare Waren handeln, Kundschafter die Inseln erst erkunden müssen, Superinseln (besonders große) wie in Anno 1602, Minen und Brunnen die man nicht gegen Gold auffüllen muss, endlose tiefe Minen, weniger "Aufträge" mit Items und Waren als Entlohnung, Items die man selber craften kann, einer schlaueren Ki (grade im Aufbaupart).
Leider wird das wohl für lange Zeit ein Wunschtraum bleiben...


----------



## xHaru (8. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, die Ansicht teile ich nicht. Ich finde schon das ein gut umgesetztes Zukunftssetting auch zu Anno passt, allerdings ist das was man bei Anno 2070 abgeliefert hat und was man jetzt bei 2205 abliefern wird meiner Meinung nach leider alles andere als gut gelungen. Ich meine, mir erschließt sich nicht so ganz was 2205 noch recht mit Anno zu tun hat? KI-Gegner fallen weg, Inseln werden mit Brücken verbunden, Militär fällt flach, eigentlich wird Anno damit irgendwie zu einem Aufbauspiel mit Warenproduktion, mit dem alten Leitspruch von Anno 1602: "Erkunden, Erbauen, Erobern" hat das leider kaum noch was zu tun.
> 
> Prinzipiell mag ich persöhnlich aber auch Anno zwischen 1602 und 1404 am liebsten und hätte dort auch am ehsten gerne einen neuen Teil gesehen, mit erweiterter Orientfraktion, dem gleichen Militärsystem wie bei Anno 1404, mehr Zierelementen( die man nicht erst freischalten muss), Versorgungsgebäuden (Kräuterkundler, Wirtshäuser, usw.) die weniger Platz wegnehmen und sich in Wohnhäuserreihen integrieren lassen, Eingeborene, wie bei Anno 1602 und 1503, die Inseln bewohnen und dort produzierbare Waren handeln, Kundschafter die Inseln erst erkunden müssen, Superinseln (besonders große) wie in Anno 1602, Minen und Brunnen die man nicht gegen Gold auffüllen muss, endlose tiefe Minen, weniger "Aufträge" mit Items und Waren als Entlohnung, Items die man selber craften kann, einer schlaueren Ki (grade im Aufbaupart).
> Leider wird das wohl für lange Zeit ein Wunschtraum bleiben...


Genau das macht man nicht, da die Casuals dann wieder heulen würden. Schön wärs aber. 
Wieso man da auf Brücken geht, verstehe ich auch nicht, allerdings passen Brücken besser zu dem Kram. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich auch, dass dieses Erkunden und Entdecken mehr ins Mittelalter und die Neuzeit passt, da man in der Zukunft eh schon (fast) alles entdeckt hat.


----------



## EMPIREOK (9. August 2015)

Na also ich fand 1701 eigentlich ganz geil vorallem mit aktiven Militäreinheiten, dieses Feldlagerprinzip aus 1404 fand ich zu langsam. Aber 2070 fand ich auch nit schlecht, wie schon oben gesagt für das Game ist der ARRC mod pfilcht. Hoffentlich kommt der auch für 2205. Ist irgendwie schon doof dass man keine aktiven KI hat, kann mir dann auch nit vorstellen wie später per addon ein Multiplayer kommen sollte, fall der kommt (dann wohl nur Coop modus). Naja ich lasse mich mal überraschen, die Grafik sagt mir schonmal zu.


----------



## S754 (9. August 2015)

Anno 1990


----------



## Noctua (11. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Anno 1990


Es gehen nur Zahlen mit Quersumme 9. Also eher Anno 2007


----------



## S754 (11. August 2015)

Noctua schrieb:


> Es gehen nur Zahlen mit Quersumme 9. Also eher Anno 2007



Nö 2007 mag ich nicht.


----------



## longtom (13. August 2015)

Mittelalterliches Japan oder Asien im allgemeinen wäre mal Interessant , den Orient hatten wir ja schon in 1404 aber etwas lieblos und gezwungenermasen .


----------



## Marcimoto (30. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Erst mal abwarten, wie das neue Konzept ankommt.
> Immerhin haben sie so viel am Gameplay geändert, dass man erst mal Mühe haben wird, es als Anno zu erkennen.
> 
> Danach wieder zurück ins Mittelalter zu gehen, halte ich für nicht mehr logisch.
> ...


Oder aber nach der fernen Zukunft kommt eben gerade deswegen das direkte Gegenteil. Antike wäre doch mal ein nettes Setting. 
Anno 9 z.B. das wäre doch mal was


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2015)

Die haben das Energie System nun komplett integriert, dazu die Logistik. Das alles in ein Anno 0009 reinzupacken, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2015)

Wie wäre es denn mit Anno 1000000 B.C.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2015)

Da fehlt die Quersumme 9.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (30. September 2015)

Ich bin wohl einer der wenigen, die das Zukunftsszenario gut finden. Für mich ist Anno Abenteuerromantik pur, fremde Länder entdecken, neue Kulturen erforschen. "Aufbruch in eine neue Welt" halt. Ich glaube, gerade das hat den Charme der ersten Teile ausgemacht und ist wohl auch der Grund, warum ich 2070 zwar ordentlich fand, aber es mich nicht gepackt hat. Düster, realistisch und eben ohne Abenteuer. Insofern passt 2205 sogar besser mit dem Mond als Ziel. Die Arktis hingegen ist nur die Tiefsee in weiß statt blau.  Von mir aus könnten sie den Gedanken sogar auf Spitze treiben und ein Anno 2700 machen, bei dem es darum geht, andere Planeten zu besiedeln. Raumschiffe statt Segelschiffen. Die Heimat ist ebenso unerreichbar, dazu kommen knappe Ressourcen.

Mir machen die neuen Spielmechaniken viel mehr Sorgen als das Setting. In 2070 war es schon nervig, dass die KI nicht mehr siedelt, sondern drei Häuser baut und dann vor sich hingammelt. Das war vorher besser, als es noch drei Goldminen für vier Spieler gab. Dazu kein Militär...Das wird halt sehr, sehr casual. Zumindest scheint es im Moment so.  Und am Ende stimmen die Verkaufszahlen nicht, weil Anno immer noch nichts ist für den COD-zockenden Durchschnittsspieler, gleichzeitig aber auch weniger Veteranen das Spiel kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2015)

Ich bin sehr neugierig auf das neue Spielsystem.
Die KI fand ich schon immer überflüssig und hab immer ohne gespielt. Militär habe ich auch nie gebraucht.
Würde mich jedenfalls interessieren, ob es auch eine Wüstenregion geben wird.


----------



## frankydankydank (30. September 2015)

Eine Wüstenregion wäre echt cool.


----------

